# HELP! My period is a week late, 2 HPT = Negative...



## RedHeadedMamaof1 (Jul 8, 2008)

AHHH! I'm going crazy! My period is a week late and my cycles are like clock-work, always 27-29 days, I'm at 34 right now. I've taken 2 HPT and they both came back negative. I thinking, okay, I'm likely pregnant then, but then am worried that if I am pregnant, that something is wrong (low HCG levels). With my first, the first test I took, 2 days after my missed period was positive the second I took it. I still breastfeed my 21 month old twice a day, not sure if that would affect it? Waiting for a call back from a midwife, but feeling nuts!!!!!! Help... any advice, information, personal stories- Thanks!


----------



## Cavy (Aug 21, 2009)

I seem to know lots of women who have had the occasional rather late period, and then it came after all (not pregnant). Happens more and more often as you get older, even among people who consider themselves 'Regular as Clockwork'.

Sorry if that's not what you want to hear, I think it's just a matter of wait and see, otherwise.


----------



## MaerynPearl (Jun 21, 2008)

Last year (at age 26) without the addition of breastfeeding to possibly mess up my cycle (finished that several years ago) without much stress or any illness and without a single day DTD in the ENTIRE cycle (or 4 cycles before) I ended up with my period not showing up on time. Nor a week later. Nor a week after that. But a few days later (around 16 days late) she showed. I was one of the rare ones blessed enough to know that there was no way I was pregnant at the time so I was only worried about my health. It was just an anovulatory cycle according to my doctor. It happens to perfectly healthy women at random times, no real cause and as long as it doesnt happen often theres no reason for concern.

As PP said you probably didnt want to hear that, but its the case in most cases where your period is over a week late and you are still getting bfns.


----------



## homebirthbaby (Aug 10, 2006)

I had the same issue a few months ago - my cycles avg 27 days and I was going nuts by cd 31! AF finally showed on CD 38 - no idea why it was late because I had pretty strong ovulation signs so I know it wasn't that!


----------



## Eresh (Jul 17, 2007)

Getting sick, even a slight cold, or other stressors upon your system when you're gearing up to ovulate can cause ovulation to delay. So give it a few weeks. If it hasn't shown up by then and you still get a BFN, get yourself checked out with your doctor.


----------

